# Lobotomy Nails



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

Did not know they still sold them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a bunch of them.  With fender washers, they make great temporary stakes for tents, tarps, etc.


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2013)

Old school lumber yards still have them around here...as well as hangars for rough sawn lumber....


----------



## RJJ (Sep 9, 2013)

Pounded a few of them things!


----------



## jpranch (Sep 9, 2013)

60's or 80's? I use them on hay tarps.


----------



## ICE (Sep 10, 2013)

How'd you hurt your hand?

I beat a bunch of those into logs.  Before we were done, my right arm was noticeably bigger than the left.  Worse was pulling one...it was like they were hot dipped with teeth.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 10, 2013)

Used for landscaping ties


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 10, 2013)

Typical Simpson spec. 8 per every a-35 spaced every 6 inches into #1 or better old growth African monkey wood.

If nailing over foam board divide rated lateral strength by one order of magnitude.

Brent.


----------



## Mac (Sep 10, 2013)

Dock spikes.


----------



## DRP (Sep 10, 2013)

Pounded enough that we invented the BA palm nailer, welded a cup head for a demo hammer to drive them,


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 10, 2013)

log cabin spike predrill hole in upperr log and pound in with 3 pound hammer, great fun


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the 2015 code will require a label to be put on it? ;0

pc1


----------



## KZQuixote (Sep 15, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Did not know they still sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen them hot galvanized but used plenty of them in log construction. Most recently they're used to hold plastic paver edges.


----------

